

Citation Needed - jbuckca
http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2013/10/22/citation-needed/

======
shmageggy
It's too bad HN's title policy means nobody here will see this, as it's a
really interesing read. Hopefully, the post about 0-based indexes in Python
that's on the front page right now [1] will point some people to it. (that's
how I found it)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601515)

------
Scramblejams
This is an excellent example of HN's title policy demonstrably working against
good content.

